# Frisbee? New Tricks?



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

I'd like to teach my girl, Dixie, how to play frisbee to help her burn some of her excess energy; but she shows absolutely no interest in it! XD She ADORES her ball and doesn't seem to be interested in anything BUT...well, except maybe food.  Does anyone have any tips or experiences on getting started with disc training?

And also, can anyone suggest some new tricks for Dixie to learn?  So far, she knows the following: 

sit, 
down,
stay (for 5 min), 
slow (where she stops running and starts walking really slow and her head down [like you see herding dogs do]), 
find [sister's name], 
find Sherlock, 
fetch, 
find ball, 
paw, 
wait, 
wave, 
"How!" (she holds her paw up Indian style greeting  ), 
hup, 
paws up, 
get in,
bow,
we're working on leave it with food so far,
target fetch,
and she can hold a treat on her nose for a max of 1 min and 30 sec.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Have you ever thought of doing free style dance with her. Lots of tricks a dog needs to learn to do that and they have fun and you are interacting with your dog. As far as the frisbee I start out by praising my dogs if they even look at the objectg I want them to pick up. If they touch I throw a party and so on unitl they are actually picking the object up it is time consuming but I have had this work with three seperate dogs.


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

Summer doesn't play frisbee or high impact sports because of her bum hips, but she does many others... Her list (those different from yours) includes 

Spin both ways
Roll over
Play dead
Shut doors by pushing
Shut doors by pulling on rope
Shut drawers 
Lights on and off 
Pack up toys/recycle cans/pick trash/whatever!
Stack plates/cups
Hug a pole
Weave between dining room chairs
Circle an object
Put a ring over an object (like the fun fair game/baby stacking toy)
Cross her paws
Play bow on cue 
Back up on cue
Skateboard
Lift any paw on cue (including back paws... we call it her "boy or girl?" trick when she lifts a hind leg)
Balance on 2 side legs (lift both right or both left)
Sit pretty
Balance a treat on her nose while sitting pretty
Pivot around an object 
Weave between my legs forward and backward
Weave between my legs while I'm walking
Robot toes (walk with her front feet on mine)
Stand with 4 feet in her dog dish
Balance with 4 feet on her upside down dog dish 
Mop the floor (swish towel with her paw)
Go backward up the stairs
Self-control exercises like coming when called when there's a dish of food between you two are also great, many variations

I'm sure there are some I've forgotten as we try and do a new trick every 2 weeks  be creative, u'll never run out of ideas.. YouTube is a good place to look, you can find us at channel "ccjiale". My ideas aren't original so u'll find more around!

Enjoy!


----------



## Winter II (Jan 29, 2012)

Wow, you guys are such a good trainer..
My winter only know -
Sit
down
stay
right paw
left paw
Hi-5

You guys must be experienced in training :xD:


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

General V said:


> Have you ever thought of doing free style dance with her. Lots of tricks a dog needs to learn to do that and they have fun and you are interacting with your dog. As far as the frisbee I start out by praising my dogs if they even look at the objectg I want them to pick up. If they touch I throw a party and so on unitl they are actually picking the object up it is time consuming but I have had this work with three seperate dogs.


I never really thought of that. Do you know of any helpful threads on here discussing freestyle? 
Well, I've got a plenty of time. ;D Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

Summer's Mom said:


> Summer doesn't play frisbee or high impact sports because of her bum hips, but she does many others... Her list (those different from yours) includes
> 
> Spin both ways
> Roll over
> ...


WOW!!  I'm impressed! I just finished watching your uploaded videos and I'm...that's so cool!  Summer is one smart lady.  And she's got a wonderful trainer too.  Just one question though, I've been trying to teach Dixie to sit up but she has trouble balancing. We're working a little bit at a time and I've been standing behind her to try to help balance her. How did you teach Summer? And just wondering, maybe you could do a special post for us on Summer's tricks and how you taught them?  That'd be so cool! Thanks again!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Wow, that sure is a lot of tricks!! Riley only knows the basics - sit, lie down, recall, paw, etc. I'll definitely have to check out your youtube channel and start doing more tricks with him!


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

I taught sit-up using 2 methods, first one with a paw target (like high 5) but hold the target higher and higher until at some point both paws lift off and click for that, gradually increasing the height. Then once she knew the concept I used free shaping to get the behaviour offered more readily. The duration is built by clicking and feeding rapidly in position..  I'll see if I can fish up some early stage videos..

Because of her hip dysplasia and weak core, we started with the box to help. 




Next step 





This one shows me trying to capture and shape the behaviour without asking for it, the. Trying to build duration.. The first minute is a blooper and shows how clicker dogs think - she was trying out all the recently reinforced behaviours seeing which one I want, including down, roll over, play dead, offered stillness, spin. Haha  She also isn't a natural tugger, so we were working on her play drive as well





You can see that she was still new and not too good at the balance, but learning was taking place! She can sit pretty for almost 2 mins now, but I don't have the video on YouTube at the moment!


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

OMGEESE! Thank you, thank you, thank you!  This is wonderful! Summer's such a pretty girl! ^.^ I'll bet she could teach my little Dixie Cup a thing or two.  Thanks for putting these videos here! This helps a TON! Thanks again!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Thank you so much for the videos, they are awesome!!!


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

I forgot to add in Dixie's tricks she knows High Five too.  LOVING your videos, Summer's mom! I'm gonna try to teach Dixie this starting tomorrow. I bought a hula hoop today (it's so hard to find a reasonably priced one around here!) at Menards for $5. They were like $8 or $9 at WalMart.  But Dixie is excited about it! I thought she might be a bit afraid of it initially but she's been a doll about it. So far, she's just getting used to going through it at an inch after she went through it on her own several times when it was sitting on the floor.


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

No problem  have fun training! We only do about 5 mins a day, or if I have time, two 5 min sessions

1995yope thought you might enjoy something like this






Taught Summer to go straight through abt 3 mins before the video and she made up the weave and re-entry herself! It is great to have a dog who loves interacting with objects in her environment cos they offer behaviours all the time.. Summer used to be scared of everything, if you dropped a bowl she freak out.. You have a really good start with the hoop already 

When we went on a therapy visit she adorably offered her head under a walking frame so an elderly gentleman could reach to pet


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

Summer's Mom said:


> No problem  have fun training! We only do about 5 mins a day, or if I have time, two 5 min sessions
> 
> 1995yope thought you might enjoy something like this
> 
> ...


Thanks! ^.^ We usually do two 5 min sessions then play ball afterwards. (She loves her pink ball, but PetSmart discontinued them.  Nooooo!)

LOL! ^.^ Summer's one smart cookie! Thanks for sharing this! You just gave me another idea.  Dixie's kinda afraid of two small plastic chairs downstairs and this could be a good way of getting her used to being around strange objects. We'll start small first, of course. 

Thanks!  Dixie really surprised me!

Awwwww!  How sweet! Dixie's got a lot to learn about manners and being gentle before she could do something like that. She gets excited easily and her paws are lethal! XD But she's getting better.  

BTW, I put a link to your post on here with the sit up videos on my blog in a post I did. Here's the link if you wanna check it out:
A Couple of Tricks « Living with a Golden…and Loving It

Thanks a million for your help and showing me the videos! :wave:


----------

